# Both doc and I are puzzled! HELP



## sleepylaura (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, both my doctor and I are extremely puzzled...my thyroid was found to have multiple nodules on the right side, I went in and had I-131 over a year ago...the nodules shrunk while also causing my thyroid to be completely nonfunctioning (per uptake and scan) also to find four nodules on the left side now. FNA determined 3 benign and one inconclusive. My latest labs (7-11-07) show T-4 free 0.9 (reference range is 0.8-1.8 ng/dl) TSH 0.17. Which indicates hyperthyroidism due to functioning nodule(s). But my physical symptoms include excessive weight gain, fatigue, weakness, muscle aches, constipation, hot and cold intolerance, memory loss, malaise, pitting edema, very heavy menses, vision disturbances, itchy dry skin, palpitations, and very depressed to name a few. I have been checked for Cushings, all tests determined normal. There is some question as to whether it could have to do with my pituitary or adrenal glands but all labs are within range. Can you PLEASE help me....any suggestions my doc and I could look into would be so very much appreciated. thank you so much.


----------



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

I know that symptoms of thyroid issues interrchange, so just because you show your hyper doesn't mean that you can't have hypo symptoms. My sisters doc thought she was hypo and turned out to be hyper. Did the doctor also check your Free T3? Alot of these sound like signs of both hyper and hypo.


----------

